# Saturday Inexpensive Chrono Thread.



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

It's bargain chronograph day. If you don't have a cheapie, then show us your expensive ones. If you don't have a chrono, you should try harder. If all else fails: WHY.

It's Poppy Time.










Later,

William


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)




----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

First - Define "Inexpensive" - Up to What Max.??


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Has to be my Dievas chrono Orange. My daily wearer


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> First - Define "Inexpensive" - Up to What Max.??


That's sort of a personal choice. For me, I would say less than $500 is inexpensive and more than $2000 is expensive. If you have a Daytona, your idea of a bargain likely differs greatly from mine.

Later,

William


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Good old Tissot beater:


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

William_Wilson said:


> Mechanical Alarm said:
> 
> 
> > First - Define "Inexpensive" - Up to What Max.??
> ...


I think I agree w/you about the <$500 - maybe even $250 - I must be cheaper than you (It might be tough to get a decent chrono for $250 nowadays). So, what do you call the $500-$2K chronos?? Cheap-Midrange-Expensive? That sounds good - Sorry..., kinda thinkin' it through as I type.

I'll play... this one falls somewhere in there:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

William_Wilson said:


> It's bargain chronograph day.


*60 Quid* including RMSD postage, (plus the cost of a new crystal and gaskets), cheap enough to qualify ? 



SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Not bad for a 'quick wash and brush-up', eh ?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)




----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> *60 Quid* including RMSD postage, (plus the cost of a new crystal and gaskets), cheap enough to qualify ?


Sure, because this was only $30. :sly:


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Some nice chrono's out there... good post William!


----------



## inskip75 (Jan 10, 2009)

this should qualify....


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Rhula pin pallet simple chrono










Kev


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Not exactly cheap, but compared to Daytona


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

Probably the cheapest chrono I own....


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Manual wind Swiss movement, I forget the exact price I paid but it was well south of Â£200;










(the one on the right)


----------



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

In my opinion, a very reasonably priced Precista 17C..










and at the other end of the scale, a slightly more expensive..D & S Gran Chrono..


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

Morning all,

I picked up this Citizen Oxy chronograph a while back for well south of a ton, always had a soft spot for Citizen chrono's :thumbsup:.










Have a good one







.

ATB,

Defender.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

KevG said:


> Rhula pin pallet simple chrono
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine says hi. (must take a better picture)


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Markybirch said:


> Probably the cheapest chrono I own....


Ditto


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

This Timex was fairly inexpensive.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Seikos first LCD Chrono, cal 0634 in the 5009 case ..... ( mid 1970s )


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Cheapest chrono i have is this wenger.


----------



## Odo (Mar 22, 2009)

My only one now so it has to qualify  Will have to get another mechanical!










Have a good weekend folks.


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Some good looking chronos so far, keep em coming

Jacques Lemans


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

I think it's totally unfair posting a chrono thread! :taz: I recently had to sell my only chrono (Speedy) to help fund a replacement car for the wife!! :crybaby:


----------



## lordofthefiles (Jan 31, 2011)

Patiently awaiting the arrival of a bullhead  so for now will have to be this.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

I can play with my Ebay bargain.

Bid on this










Received this Kienzle 7733 Chrono 










Cheers

Andrew


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Well if it's inexpensive, it has to be this Tissot. Though having said that it's the most accurate watch I've got !.... Watches ! .... ardon:


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

I think this might be the cheapest $2 at garage sale.










Mark.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

A massive 52mm for this Zodiac Speed Dragon chrono.


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

I forgot! I still have this one!!


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

This might be cheating, but TWO of my sturdy Seiko's today!!

Yellow 7T32 is on for work, then the 7T62 Sportura for the pub tonight!!

(alas, the two divers have been sold, the blue 7T32 gone and the black/silver dial 7T32 exchanged! The Guigaro design orange dial Seiko was my pride and joy, but it died and Seiko service costs are silly, so I chopped it in too!) :thumbsdown:










I do think I need to start keeping my watches!


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

This one's cheap,at Â£18


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Great idea for a thread :thumbsup:

I think I`ll start off with this...

*Seagull Model 0437 19 Zuan, cal.ST19, 19/20 Jewels(?)*


----------



## AlbertaTime (Aug 1, 2009)




----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

ooops i forgot this one!


----------



## Warby (Mar 17, 2010)

I think this is my cheapest chronograph....

*1960s Onsa, Landeron 248, 17 Jewels*


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

bsa said:


> I think this might be the cheapest $2 at garage sale.
> 
> Mark.


At current exchange rates this was cheaper - Â£1










Can anyone beat that, other than being given a watch?


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Around the Â£100 mark.


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

The only chrono i have left.Festina Tour De France Ltd Edition alarm chrono.Virtualy unheard of in the UK but very popular in Southern France.


----------



## oubaas56 (Nov 23, 2008)

Â£30 including postage. Bought off ebay at about 2 am while 3 sheets to the wind.

Crappy pic so I thought I was bidding on something else entirely. Never worn.










Now here's one I do wear:


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

oubaas56 said:


> Â£30 including postage. Bought off ebay at about 2 am while 3 sheets to the wind.
> 
> Crappy pic so I thought I was bidding on something else entirely. Never worn.
> 
> ...


 Good Heavans :shocking: that Rotary is the most convincing Rolex Daytona eeerm homage ive ever seen :jawdrop:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

not really a chrono bloke meself but this does have a stopwatch.

got it at heathrow for 20 quid off the list when it came out, then sold it cheap and bought it back again for a tenner.










and by pure co-inki-dink wearing it today as it is one of those busy house/garden/shopping/gym type weekends ('cos 710 is on half term).

party tonight but will prolly change back to the tag for that.


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Cheap at Â£35 over in the sales corner! *ahem*


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Er not exactly cheap and not a chronograph but it's what I'm wearing today all the same.










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

This for now not to expensive middle of the road I,d say.


----------



## 86latour (Jun 3, 2010)

Â£39 delivered, gaining about 2mins a day at the moment though..


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Stinch said:


> I think it's totally unfair posting a chrono thread! :taz: I recently had to sell my only chrono (Speedy) to help fund a replacement car for the wife!! :crybaby:


You sold a Speedy to buy your wife a car?

Have you not heard of the bus? :lol:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Good job everybody. :thumbup:

I purchased this one new, while on sale, after using some coupons I had, it ended up being $42 and a bit (tax inc.). 










Soryy about the old pic.

Later,

William


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Any of these count?........


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Any of these count?........


Oh come on, that Seiko pepsi isn't showing the same time as any of the other watches. Must try harder...


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

More of a stopwatch than a chronograph, but close enough!


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Roger the Dodger said:


>


Three yellow G-Shocks!!! 

Seriously, how yellow do you need to be, or are they the whole family's set?

Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

William_Wilson said:


> Roger the Dodger said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Errrr...


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Wearing this now...

ÐÐ²Ð¸Ð°Ñ‚Ð¾Ñ€ (Aviator), Poljot cal.3105, 17 Jewels (modified cal. 3133) on Toshi brown










Well, it has a chronograph movement inside, so it counts, right? ardon:

If not, these would be the next in line...

*Casio Waveceptor*










*Seiko 6138-3003*










:drinks:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

SharkBike said:


> Well, it has a chronograph movement inside, so it counts, right? ardon:


Yes and no... it's a striped down 3133 but the 3105 is no longer a chrono movement  I have one on the way, can't wait for it to get here!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Swapped over to this now...

*RLT-8, Valjoux cal.7750 25 Jewels*










Ok, some may question inclusion of the `8` in a thread on inexpensive chronos but as those who own one know for the price Roy sold them they were an absolute bargain & there`s only 14 in existence :rltb:


----------



## Capeesh (Jan 4, 2011)

Â£5 from TK Max


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi

Precista PRS-5










Paul


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

A couple of cheaper ones that Big M has, so cheap the chrono bits dont actually work on either !! 



















Edit: I just noticed the first one is a day date and not a chrono :umnik2:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

My only chrono at the moment. Currently on a similar leather strap with orange stitching.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Pulsar Chrono 100m


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

KrispyDK said:


> Roger the Dodger said:
> 
> 
> > Any of these count?........
> ...


Duh......sorreeee!







:duh: :bag:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

William_Wilson said:


> Roger the Dodger said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


They're all mine......mine I tell you! :assassin: h34r:

The one on the left is my daily beater and is now 13 years old and still going strong, the middle one is a mint NOS version of the first one, and the one on the right is the modern day version that's radio controlled and solar powered. :drinks:


----------



## stradacab (Nov 15, 2006)

I thought a few of us on here had picked up one of these a while back when they were about Â£33 delivered on Amazon.

I reckon this falls into the category


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

Pulsar 100m alarm chronograph, Seiko quartz movement, solid stainless bracelet, 16 quid off eBay.










Sekonda badged Poljot 3133, RLT Aviator strap, 60 quid from a very nice member here.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Steve said:


> Pulsar 100m alarm chronograph, Seiko quartz movement, solid stainless bracelet, 16 quid off eBay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never looked that good when I had it!

Seriously; I like that very much... wear it in good health.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

This now...

*Tissot T-Sport PRS-516, Retrograde T91.1.488.41, ETA cal.G51.261 6 Jewels.*


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Now wearing

USSR Poljot Sturmanski with 3133 caliber


----------



## Robbo2 (Feb 24, 2008)

thunderbolt said:


> My only chrono at the moment. Currently on a similar leather strap with orange stitching.


That Ocean 7 is magnificent, i want one!


----------



## itsguy (Nov 16, 2009)

Great thread... In the spirit of that lovely Tudor, I'll add this speedy reduced auto on the grounds that it's pretty inexpensive compared to its big brother.


----------



## sangman2000 (Mar 30, 2008)

Arrived today in perfect condition only Â£40 from a forum member


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

sangman2000 said:


> Arrived today in perfect condition only Â£40 from a forum member


I have to say I'm impressed with Royal Mail getting it from my neck of the woods to yours so quickly. Wear it in good health Mr Sangman!


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

Cheap mechanical chronographs, the Venus 188 cam switched chronograph movement provided the masses with something previously reserved for just the few who could afford the pillar wheel variety.



















Steve


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Any of these count?........


Sorry Roger, but those yellow 'Tonka Toys' don't count as 'proper' chronos. :thumbsdown: :rofl2:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Relatively inexpensive compared to what you could pay :lol: :lol:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> Relatively inexpensive compared to what you could pay :lol: :lol:


Ditto - My first Yema Spationaute III - original unrestored cost only 66 Euros, IIRC. :grin:



















Have since turned down an offer from a French collector of *500* Euros for it. :schmoll:


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

Andy Tims said:


> Not exactly cheap, but compared to Daytona


Mine says "hi"


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Roger the Dodger said:
> 
> 
> > Any of these count?........
> ...












Hope this one counts then, Paul.....should be right up your street! (well nearly...I know it's not a 7A38....but you helped me fix it! Remember?....and it's still one one of my favourites...so thanks again!) :taunt:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

It's no good Roger - I know you're *SO* into *Yellow*







.... You'll just have to splash out and buy one of these someday:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> It's no good Roger - I know you're *SO* into *Yellow*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If only....... :man_in_love:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

...or the super-fluorescent-yellow G :shocking: Can't get more yellow than that, can it?


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

AAAAAGH....I've got arc eye! :lol:


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

KrispyDK said:


> Roger the Dodger said:
> 
> 
> > Any of these count?........
> ...


tsk tsk you are missing one


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

James said:


> KrispyDK said:
> 
> 
> > Roger the Dodger said:
> ...


Yep...the yellow Froggie would be a nice addition to the collection, but at three/four times the price of the others, it's a no-no at the moment.


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > Relatively inexpensive compared to what you could pay :lol: :lol:
> ...


Like that one. 66Euros! Bargain.


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

itsguy said:


> Great thread... In the spirit of that lovely Tudor, I'll add this speedy reduced auto on the grounds that it's pretty inexpensive compared to its big brother.


Great photo. :thumbsup:

Mine says "Hi". By way of comparison, this one on a Nato:










Also, a Seiko 6138-3000J. Very nice, very HUUUUGE.










Btw, anyone know how much that yellow 7A38 goes for? I fancy one of those... :tongue2:

.


----------



## deepreddave (Jan 28, 2011)

Some lovely watches though some of the cheaper ones look really classy and have sent me googling to find out more. Great pics btw.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

FLAMMIN' NORA!!!!

COME BACK SHAUN, ALL IS FORGIVEN !


----------



## Dunnster (Dec 28, 2009)

Bought this from Argos for Â£80 back in the 90s I reckon. Coincidentally the battery died yesterday so needs changing for the third time. Battered, but well-loved!


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I actually ended up wearing this one while bedding in my new brake pads. The Yema's chrono minutes hand has issues.










Though this is powered by a Shanghai 3L (I'm told), and is rather cheap (the bezel pip was knocked off easily), it's a surprisingly good, reliable timepiece.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

David Spalding said:


>


Like the Chenevard but I think I would like that boutle of rum (Yo Ho Ho) better







It's been ages since I had a decent one!


----------

